# Best milk for toddler who is no longer BF?



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a one year old and am pregnant. She weaned now (I have no milk)







. Of course my fantasy is that she will tandem when the new baby comes but I know it's unlikely. So two questions:

1. Can I pump my breastmilk for my older one once the new baby comes?

2. Until then, what do you all think is the best milk for dd (now 1 yo) to drink?

Thanks for the opinions y'all!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

1. Yes!
2. I really like coconut milk. Ds has a lot of food allergies, so it's either, hemp, rice or coconut.


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

1. of course, but there is a possibility she may not want it. My DD weaned when I was 5 months pg and I've tried giving her some BM now and she could care less about it. I did pump some for her to make a smoothie when she was sick though.
2. I'm not positive but I've read that goat's milk is the closest to BM.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Sooo, when would I start pumping. I don't want to mess up BF relationship with the new baby but I do want my supply to adjust to 2 babies worth of milk (or a baby and a toddler actually)


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
1. Yes!
2. I really like coconut milk. Ds has a lot of food allergies, so it's either, hemp, rice or coconut.

I have a question about this - coconut is a high allergen but the milk is not? I've wondered in the past and no one seems to know the answer.

OP - If you want to be able to give the recommended 16 oz of milk a day I would start pumping after you a week probably. I would give myself that first week to make sure things are going well with the new baby. If they don't I might reconsider and wait a little longer. Generally supply is adjusted by 6-8 weeks.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

My girls really liked goat's milk when I first started giving them milk at 13 months old. It doesn't cause allergies like cows milk does and I have read that it is similar to breastmilk (though I have yet to see a formula company make goat's milk formula, its all cow or soy).

As for pumping, you can try to see if it will work. Some toddlers will drink pumped milk and others won't. Who knows, after you have your baby, your toddler might want to nurse again.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 4 years and Angela, 2 1/2 years)







:







:







:







:







:slingg irl







:


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

If for some reason I couldn't give my one-year-old breastmilk, I would definitely try to track down some raw goat's milk.









And, of course you can pump your milk for her once your baby arrives. My big kids think it tastes like melted ice cream!

Lex


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

For a 1 yr old I would want an animal milk or formula. Goat's milk or organic cow's milk would probably be my choices if I was avoiding formula.

Though really I would probably give formula.

-Angela


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

njbeachgirl, I was in the same boat. DS1 self-weaned with no protest when my milk supply dropped at about 25 weeks pregnant.














He was 13 months old and he was completely unfazed by it, I think because the milk had started to turn to colostrum and he simply didn't like the taste anymore.

We tried organic goat milk for about a day, but I did a bunch of research on MDC and elsewhere and decided that it wasn't as nutritionally balanced or as optimal as I would like, so we started using the Baby's Only Organic Toddler Formula . It's been great for us and DS likes it. (YKWIM--it's as good as any formula can be--not my preference by any means, but a necessity in our situation.) We also use the Born Free glass bottles (no phthalates or bisphenol-A, unlike Dr. Brown's). We're planning on keeping him on it until he's at least 2... He does nurse very ocassionally since his brother was born, but isn't all that into it.









It's designed for babies 12 mos+. It is a bit pricey--about $9 a can and a can lasted us about 2-3 days when he was your LO's age-- but you can order it by the case at your natural foods co-op and get a discount, plus for every 24 proofs of purchase you send in, you get certificates for 2 free cans, which is a pretty good deal. After our 15% co-op members case discount, I think 2 cases (12 cans total) came to about $100 and lasted us a month back then, longer now.

Good luck, mama! I know how hard it can be to have to quit nursing your LO long before you would have liked to







.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
For a 1 yr old I would want an animal milk or formula. Goat's milk or organic cow's milk would probably be my choices if I was avoiding formula.

Though really I would probably give formula.

-Angela

I agree completely.

I was still bfing at 1 year but ds was day weaned because I worked. I used formula then as he ate more table foods I transitioned him onto organic cows milk. No signs of allergies. I also introduced a multi vitamin at this point as well as a probiotic.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

When my dd weaned at 15 months (I was 4 months pg and ran out of milk), I started her on organic cow's milk. If I could get raw milk, I would use that. Now that ds is here, I do pump and give her some every now and then. She's 2 now and takes 2 bottles a day of milk, either cow's or mine, whatever we have. I had to be careful pumping in the beginning because I had oversupply issues that caused ds lots of stomach pains. So, I really only pump now when I am at work. DS takes most of that, and DD gets whatever else I have.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbjmama* 
I have a question about this - coconut is a high allergen but the milk is not? I've wondered in the past and no one seems to know the answer.

When I was looking for a less allergenic milk, I looked to see if coconut was among the high allergenic foods and I found nothing that said that. I gave it to ds, and everything seemed fine.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessie.gray* 
Who knows, after you have your baby, your toddler might want to nurse again.

OMG, I hope so. I know at least one mama on here had a similar situation and her older dd went back to the breast! That would be sooooo great but i'm not getting my hopes up too high. I know a lot of the time they want to nurse but can't figure it out!

DD shows no signs of allergies to anything so far, I just want her to have the best nutrition (well, the best possible besides BM). Thank you all for your replies


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

coconut milk doesnt have much similarity to breastmilk from my research. it doesnt have a lot of calcium or protein, it is a fine drink but so is water. so if you are looking to give milk, i would give formula. it has vitamins and protein and minerals in the proper amounts for a growing child.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
When I was looking for a less allergenic milk, I looked to see if coconut was among the high allergenic foods and I found nothing that said that. I gave it to ds, and everything seemed fine.

The reason I started thinking about it is because it is a nut, related to a tree nut I would have guessed but it turns out it isn't. I can't seem to find much info other than Dr Sears lists coconut as one of the most allergenic foods on his website.
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t041800.asp#T041805

Guess I may never know for sure unless I meet an allergist!


----------

